# Neapolitan: O ciuccio da marchesa, va forte 'nta scesa



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti 

Qualcuno può dirmi di che dialetto si tratta e darmi la versione italiana di questo proverbio? 

"O ciuccio rà marchesa và buono ingoppo a scesa"

Grazie mille in anticipo


----------



## Necsus

Non sono sicuro che sia scritto esattamente così, comunque dovrebbe essere napoletano e dovrebbe voler dire che a fare le cose facili sono tutti bravi.


----------



## Yulan

Necsus said:


> Non sono sicuro che sia scritto esattamente così, comunque dovrebbe essere napoletano e dovrebbe voler dire che a fare le cose facili sono tutti bravi.


 

Ciao Necsus 

Grazie mille per la spiegazione! 

Purtroppo, nemmeno io so dirti se è scritto in modo corretto ... l'ho trovato in un libro che racconta la difficile vita dei contadini durante la prima guerra mondiale: l'autore del libro era lombardo e il detto si trova inserito in un breve colloquio tra due persone.   

Grazie, 
Yulan


----------



## Necsus

Ne ho trovate altre due versioni, ma il significato dovrebbe essere comunque quello che ti ho detto:
'O ciuccio da marchesa, va forte 'nta scesa;
'O ciuccio d' 'o marchese fuje 'int' 'a scesa.


----------



## infinite sadness

Yulan said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Qualcuno può dirmi di che dialetto si tratta e darmi la versione italiana di questo proverbio?
> 
> "O ciuccio rà marchesa và buono ingoppo a scesa"
> 
> Grazie mille in anticipo


La traduzione letterale: "L'asino della marchesa va bene nella discesa".


----------



## Yulan

> Necsus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ne ho trovate altre due versioni, *ma il significato dovrebbe essere comunque quello che ti ho detto:*
> 'O ciuccio da marchesa, va forte 'nta scesa;
> 'O ciuccio d' 'o marchese fuje 'int' 'a scesa.
Click to expand...

 
Grazie, Necsus!

Sì, ho seguito il tuo consiglio: nella traduzione dello stralcio del libro ho lasciato la versione dialettale del detto e ho aggiunto la spiegazione tra parentesi traducendo quanto mi hai suggerito. 

Grazie ancora  



Grazie mille, IS!


----------

